# Good Open World Game To Fill The Skyrim-Shaped Hole In My Life?



## Voley (May 30, 2013)

Seems I only like open world games these days, particularly ones where you can just wander off into the countryside/post-nuclear wasteland and not do much.

I've done Skyrim, all the GTA's, Red Dead Redemption, FarCry3, all the Fallouts.

Any recommendations for something to keep me going until GTA V is out?

(Xbox btw)


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2013)

Borderlands 1 & 2


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2013)

Dwarf Fortress


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 30, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs (i.e True Crime: Hong Kong) is pretty decent


----------



## Voley (May 30, 2013)

Sorry done both Borderlandses. Forgot to mention that. That Sleeping Dogs looks pretty good though, ta.

I've heard that Dwarf Fortress is for tossers.


----------



## Voley (May 30, 2013)

Nine quid off Ebay, Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2013)

NVP said:


> I've heard that Dwarf Fortress is for barrel-chested, cheek-bearded, earthquake-voiced manly men.


And you'd be very right.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 30, 2013)

I've also got a copy of The Saboteur laying around somewhere if you want it.


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> I've also got a copy of The Saboteur laying around somewhere if you want it.


That's very kind of you, thanks. Again, it's only eight quid on Ebay though so you might as well hang on to your copy. Thanks for the offer, though. I'd never heard of that one before and it sounds good from the wiki page. Cheers.

So that's two open worlders to go at for a bit for under twenty quid. And I haven't had to lower myself to the level of a Dwarf Fortress player.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (May 31, 2013)

Ok no worries mate. Enjoy killing Nazis


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs is just what I was after 89 Til Infinity, thanks for that. I particularly like the mad Kung Fu master whose training regime includes shouting stuff like 'You have the strength of a porn addict' at you.


----------



## treelover (Jun 19, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Sleeping Dogs (i.e True Crime: Hong Kong) is pretty decent


 
got that cheap on Greenman, amazing open world, but I find the fighting really hard, any tips?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Jun 19, 2013)

treelover said:


> got that cheap on Greenman, amazing open world, but I find the fighting really hard, any tips?


 
Yeah I'd say take your time.

The combat system plays a lot like Batman: Arkham city (i.e don't button bash). Slow and steady wins the race and all that

Look out for a red icon above enemies head- countering is everything and that icon is the biggest warning.

Also I'd say get the statutes back to the dojo as quick as you can. This unlocks new combos like the leg and rib breaks (use these a lot!), which can buy you a few seconds as they intimidate the enemy so you can fight a bit more 1:1


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 21, 2013)

What about that zombie-killing MMO thing?


----------



## agricola (Jun 21, 2013)

Mount and Blade: Warband, and its many mods.


----------



## Voley (Jun 21, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Yeah I'd say take your time.
> 
> The combat system plays a lot like Batman: Arkham city (i.e don't button bash). Slow and steady wins the race and all that
> 
> ...


Yeah I need to get all them statues back, I think. I've not managed a drug bust for about three days now - keep getting my arse royally whipped. It's a great game even if the GTA comparisons do get a bit daft at times.

*A man who never eats pork bun is never a whole man*, btw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2013)

I got a free copy of Sleeping Dogs a while back and still haven't played it. Good to know it's got the seal of approval of someone looking to fill a Skyrim-shaped hole - it means I might just like it then


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I got a free copy of Sleeping Dogs a while back and still haven't played it. Good to know it's got the seal of approval of someone looking to fill a Skyrim-shaped hole - it means I might just like it then



Well it's not exactly in the same league as Skyrim but then what is? If you like GTA you should get into it. Lots of hand to hand combat rather than just blasting everything with a gun which makes a nice change.


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2013)

Mount & Blade is on sale on Steam today only.  Sorely tempted.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

Bumping this as it's going to be a while until Red Dead Redemption 2 and Horizon Zero Dawn was too difficult for me.

Anyone played a good open world game recently? I'm on a PS4 now. Played Skyrim, all the GTA's, both Borderlands, all the Farcry's, all the Fallouts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2017)

Have you played Just Cause 2?
eta: oops, don't think it's on PS4


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

*subscribes*

Wondering about The Witcher 3. But pretty sure it's not my kind of thing.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> *subscribes*
> 
> Wondering about The Witcher 3. But pretty sure it's not my kind of thing.


I thought that. It's ace. Played it right to the end. Do you want mine? It's just gathering dust on my shelf.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

Voley said:


> I thought that. It's ace. Played it right to the end. Do you want mine? It's just gathering dust on my shelf.


Haven't got a PlayStation. I'm PC and various Nintendo consoles. Lovely offer though x


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

Ah, right. Did you like Skyrim?  I thought I'd think that was shite (fantasy, dragons, some bollocks about goblins etc) but ended up loving it. Same thing with Witcher 3.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

Voley said:


> Ah, right. Did you like Skyrim?  I thought I'd think that was shite (fantasy, dragons, some bollocks about goblins etc) but ended up loving it. Same thing with Witcher 3.


Hated how broken it was. Got stuck in scenery, AI was very angry with me...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

I played Fallout 4 til I got to a town then realised it was going to be mission after mission. Want somewhere to explore.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you played Just Cause 2?
> eta: oops, don't think it's on PS4


Yes played that when I had an Xbox, I think. Also played Prototype which I quite liked. Another one where you were some superhuman type bloke blowing up air bases and stuff that was OK but didn't really grab me.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I played Fallout 4 til I got to a town then realised it was going to be mission after mission. Want somewhere to explore.


I got bored of that one too.


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 22, 2017)

The Long Dark - Wikipedia

Open world survival. Captivating art style. You're alone in the Canadian wilderness. Scavenge clothing, wood, tools, weapons etc. Your enemies are the wildlife, the cold, hunger, thirst even cabin fever. Surprisingly addictive as you evolve from plane crash survivor to Grizzly Adams. It's my go-to game inbetween more instant gratification titles.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)

Voley said:


> I got bored of that one too.


I get bored of everything these days. 18 months solid of Elite Dangerous and I'm bored of that now, too.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> The Long Dark - Wikipedia
> 
> Open world survival. Captivating art style. You're alone in the Canadian wilderness. Scavenge clothing, wood, tools, weapons etc. Your enemies are the wildlife, the cold, hunger, thirst even cabin fever. Surprisingly addictive as you evolve from plane crash survivor to Grizzly Adams. It's my go-to game inbetween more instant gratification titles.


Cheers. Never heard of that, thanks.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

Downloading The Long Dark now InfoBurner, thanks. Looks like just my sort of thing.


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 23, 2017)

Voley said:


> Downloading The Long Dark now InfoBurner, thanks. Looks like just my sort of thing.



Hope you have fun! Here's the forums for any questions/tips:

Hinterland Forums

I've started the story mode but the real fun is in the sandbox. I've moved on to stalker difficulty, where resources are a lot scarcer and the wolves actively hunt you. Mystery lake is where most folk cut their teeth. I look forward to hearing your adventures.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 23, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Haven't got a PlayStation. I'm PC and various Nintendo consoles. Lovely offer though x


I thought I'd hate The Witcher 3 (not keen on either fantasy or sci-fi settings, and this is the former) but it's great. Was £13 the other day on GOG, might still be. Makes it the best value game in a long time too, I've been playing it for a month or so.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 23, 2017)

New Assassins Creed out this week.  Set in ancient Egypt.


----------



## butcher (Oct 23, 2017)

Not played Horizon Zero Dawn yet?

Amazing graphics, good story line and a DLC out next month.

ETA just saw that you have played it


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 29, 2017)

Get the Skyrim Special Edition and re-live the whole experience. That's what I did and I found new things and still am.

Skyrim is ace.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 29, 2017)

Elder Scrolls Online works, in terms of it being the same world (pretty much). The world is very open and _enormous_.

It is an MMO though and that comes with obvious downsides, not least the lack of finesse and detail re.character creation. But the £7 I spent on a CD key has been great value, I haven't paid a penny more and I've enjoyed is as much as I enjoyed Skyrim. I happen to like the Elder Scrolls lore though. And I may well shell out for Morrowind.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 30, 2017)

I just couldn't get into Online though, just seems clunky and kind of pointless. Lots of running around with lots of other people running around, if you know what I mean?

Appreciate that lots of people like it though, it just doesn't feel anything like Skyrim to me.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2018)

Did you get Morrowind in the end mojo pixy ? Only I've ended up with a copy I don't need and you can have it if you want.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 28, 2018)

Get a Switch with Breath of the Wild.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 28, 2018)

Voley said:


> Did you get Morrowind in the end mojo pixy ? Only I've ended up with a copy I don't need and you can have it if you want.



I haven't got it yet and that would be great, though I haven't played for a few weeks!


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> I haven't got it yet and that would be great, though I haven't played for a few weeks!


PM me your address and it's yours - I'd rather someone had it than it just sat on my shelf gathering dust. I bought it not realising it was an expansion to Elder Scrolls online and I've never been bothered with online stuff. Can't take it back as I've managed to break the box. Success all round really.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 28, 2018)

Voley said:


> PM me your address and it's yours - I'd rather someone had it than it just sat on my shelf gathering dust. I bought it not realising it was an expansion to Elder Scrolls online and I've never been bothered with online stuff. Can't take it back as I've managed to break the box. Success all round really.



Eh, typical. Thank you though. 

Fwiw, there is a full version of original Morrowind sitting around as a torrent somewhere, all expansions plus HQ graphics mod. I got it a year or so ago to replace my bought version I had on a computer that died.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone else want this? It's for the PS4 and mojo pixy's on a PC.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 14, 2018)

Bump. Anyone playing Deliverance Kingdom Come yet?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Bump. Anyone playing Deliverance Kingdom Come yet?


I backed the kickstarter, so I could be playing it right now. But it sounds like it's pretty buggy, so giving it a bit for some patching.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 15, 2018)

Crispy said:


> I backed the kickstarter, so I could be playing it right now. But it sounds like it's pretty buggy, so giving it a bit for some patching.


Me too (shame the lead dev turned out to be a massive GamerGate conspiracy fruitloop). I've played a couple of hours so far today - it's interesting, combat is hard, cutscenes are a bit wooden, but the story is interesting and it makes a change from being a stereotypical 'hero'. I think I'm suffering from playing on an iMac partition, so my graphics can't really be cranked up very high...


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

I spent a good couple of weeks over xmas and new year suffering from the bad flu (I hate to back up the tabloid scare, but tbh it was fucking awful, I was really very badly sick for 2 weeks and was still low on energy a month later) watching Harry Potter films in a state of fevered delirium (honestly was very disturbing), and playing Elex.

Elex is pretty much Gothic with updated graphics and better controls and UI, in a more sci-fi setting - but if you played Gothic 1 or 2 (or even any of the Risen games) you will soon feel familiar with the 3 faction system involved.

Elex does seem to be a larger open world than previous games though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2018)

I've just bought _Everybody's gone to the rapture. _Seems like the sort of non-game game I like. Anyone played - I mean walked around in it?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 12, 2018)

I recently filled the Skyrim-filled hole in my life with... OBLIVION!!

And it's doing a mighty fine job, I must say.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2018)

Far Cry 5 is the ultimate open world game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Far Cry 5 is the ultimate open world game


Ahem

400 billion systems says otherwise


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Ahem
> 
> 400 billion systems says otherwise View attachment 132654


it's a personal opinion. space is shit. i prefer the real world


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a personal opinion. space is shit. i prefer the real world


Fuck no


----------



## Wookey (Apr 12, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> i prefer the real world



Ahem. Lol


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2018)

Wookey said:


> Ahem. Lol


well, you know. On this planet, at least.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 12, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> well, you know. On this planet, at least.



I dig ya! I'm the same really, give me a horse and a crossbow and I'm happy.  Give me a laser gun and an x-wing and I'm bored witless.

Must try this Farcry 5 soon....just finished Assassins Creed Rome last night...was awesome...preferred it to Florence and looking forward to a bit o' t'Egypt.


----------



## agricola (Apr 12, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Ahem
> 
> 400 billion systems says otherwise View attachment 132654



Been doing the Palin unlock requirement (5000 ly from the start), am 4000 ly away at present and the last logged contact with another player was six days ago.  Zoomed out on the galaxy map last night and was only half-way across the gap between us and the next spiral arm across from us.  

Elite is great.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 13, 2018)

I filled the Skyrim shaped hole by playing... Skyrim. 

Picked up my old game where i left off as a redguard and have just done the main Dragonborn quest on Solstheim.

Ace game.



8ball said:


> I recently filled the Skyrim-filled hole in my life with... OBLIVION!!
> 
> And it's doing a mighty fine job, I must say.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2019)

Heads up in the unlikely event anyone's interested but Just Cause 2 is 99p on Steam ATM, and Just Cause 3 is £1.79.

I've bought JC2, haven't played it yet


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 3, 2019)

I downloaded Witcher 3, done a bit of training but gave up. Does it get better?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 4, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I downloaded Witcher 3, done a bit of training but gave up. Does it get better?


I remember the training being too boring and too hard but once in the game found it to be good fun with a huge detailed map to explore. The spells and combat improvements were over complicated for me too with all the special moves, the kids laughed at my button mashing wide eyed style of play.

I'd say give it a couple more hours.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 5, 2019)

The Witcher 3 is the best game in that genre by miles IMO. It has way more depth to it than any of the others. Well worth sticking with, get that training bit out of the way and it's much better.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 8, 2019)

Kingdom come deliverance - going cheap on steam. I rate it a lot - and it seems most of the bugs have been sorted. Takes a little while to get going and its quite hard at first - but definitely worth sticking with - its a really detailed, realistic  world you can get totally lost in. And the voice acting is actually pretty good - and brian blessed turns up in it!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 8, 2019)

Far Cry Primal.
Large open world with primative weapons with the Far Cry engine.


----------

